# How do I stick it!



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

I have noticed that the edges on a couple of drawers in our MH have started to peel loose. 

What is the best way to stick them back?

Someone suggested using an iron but I would have thought that heat would just melt the covering or make it shrink.

Any ideas?

Regards

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If the edging is veneer use a warm iron to re melt the original adhesive.
Alternativley suerglue.

Dave p[


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

This is always happening on my van (probably age related) I just use evostick contact adhesive and hold it together with some masking tape untill it sets, then peel off the masking tape and tidy up with a stanley knife if required.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally the edges are stuck on using a warm iron type heat source.....

that would be my first thing to try BUT, if it has come loose is that because it has been caught by someone going past it (I am ace at doing that  ), or has the glue lost it's ability to stick?

I would use a very small amount of a contact adhesive as my second trial, e.g. Evostik Impact adhesive;

http://tinyurl.com/6s7bhat

and put it on very thinly with something like a cotton bud onto both surfaces as per the instructions.

Dave


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Contact adhesive would be my choice. 

Like iconnor I too have a Benimar and they appear to have used very poor quality adhesive which fails after a number of years. I have been gradually sticking it back down using contact adhesive. I wait 15 mins after coating each surface before I apply pressure to stick it back down. Then it sticks back instantly, no need for tape to hold it. Also the 15 mins given me time to put the contact adhesive on other bits!!!!!


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

Originally it would have been ironed on with a hot iron, using brown paper in between iron and edging to stop from melting. This would normaly soften glue and as it cools it sticks.You can retry this method
it does work again sometimes. If not you can try afore mentioned use of contact adhesives, or new edging can be purchased in roll form and can be applied with iron on method, usually use wider strip and then trim with sharp plane or chisel blade to size once stuck on. Can be purchased at most diy stores in different colours.

Hope this Helps

Regards
Steve


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

I used this to stick mine back i found it to be very good

www.actioncan.com/type/.../SA-90-Heavy-Duty-Industrial-Adhesive


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Evostic mitre fix or similar will do it ,basically super glue with a spray acellerant dry and stuck after 20 seconds ,no masking tape or holding for ages.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I manage a trade counter in Oldham dealing in everything for Kitchens and Bedrooms. There are many types of edging tapes on the market, from pre-glued, unglued, ABS etc
Can you post a picture so I can see the right adhesive for you to use.
May even be better to replace the edging - which we also stock.

Dave


----------



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> I manage a trade counter in Oldham dealing in everything for Kitchens and Bedrooms. There are many types of edging tapes on the market, from pre-glued, unglued, ABS etc
> Can you post a picture so I can see the right adhesive for you to use.
> ...


Thank you Dave

I'll get a photo but not until the weekend.

Steve


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok no problem

Dave


----------

